# Just back from NEC Show



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Got back a little while ago after going to the show yesterday and staying overnight in Warwick.

First show we've been to so we didn't know exactly what to expect.

Stacks of MHs, caravans and trailer tents on show so if you're going for a new van there's plenty to choose from

A guy I spoke to at Warwick last night reckoned there weren't as many accessory sellers as he had expected but I think it may have just been a case of ferreting them out.

We were certainly very pleased to get just the solar panel we wanted. I'd got a pretty good idea from reading the posts on here what we needed so it was reassuring when the guy on the stand came up with the same answer when I described our usage to him.

I think the opportunity to actually speak to people who have a thorough knowledge of their products was the advantage of the show for us. I'm not trying to deprecate staff in accessory shops but they are bound to have the disadvantage of less specific knowledge.

We took our own sarnies but I had a look at the prices and they seemed comparable to High Street shops.

The NEC car parking and stewarding staff were very efficient and all in all a very pleasant day.

Graham

P.S. Had a pint in The Old Fourpenny Shop as recommended on another thread. Beer was nice but at prices ranging from £2.30 to £2.65 a pint it was a bit dear for us who are used to "Oop North" prices


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*NEC Show*

Aye, I went today as well, but being an old grump, went by train for the day, which seemed to work well enough.

There are certainly enough vans to look at, but I think my comment from the York Show still stands, that there seem to be endless Eurolounges - in varying shades it has to be said, and even in just about every A class - but there aren't a lot of new ideas...except perhaps:

... the Giottiline, which looks like it was designed by Jamie Oliver inside - huge stainless steel kitchen, with a tiny lounge, and a bed that looked like it was made of sackcloth. Great garage, with the rear fixed bed on adjustable posts, so it can be moved up or down, depending on what load you're carrying in said garage...

...the new coachbuilt from IH which looks absolutely stunning. Pity they were only doing guided tours, but I suppose when you've got summat new, you don't want every Tom, Dick and Harry crawling all over it...

...and the new Devon Sapphire, which presses the right buttons for me as it's based on a Merc - and has an excellent dog kennel under the fixed bed at the back. Well, big enough for small collies, anyway. Not much good for anything bigger.

Loads of good trade stands, and although I kept the purse shut (tight fisted, me) I made contact with a number of folk who I think will be useful later on, when the inheritance finally surfaces.

At least there were decent toilets, food at reasonable prices, NEC staff who were endlessly helpful, and even the occasional salesman who smiled. But it might only have been wind...

All in all, a grand day out, and at least I know some of the vans I am not going to buy !

Smick


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Just back from the show. Went with Limpy & the real boss Andrea. They are in love with the Frankia & really like the Pilotes.
Huge show, loads to see and well worth the trip.
Completely exhausted and don't think these are the legs I started out with :wink: 
Why are American RVs always "escorted tours only"?.... £60k and I'm not to be trusted in them, yet the same company as stuff at £128k that I can walk around in, sit on & touch stuff? :? 
Only really like A class (I know, its illogical, but its horses for courses!) The Frankia is outstanding, the Pilotes brilliant but aren't Dethleffs inexpensive in comparision? I don't think the fittings look as good but the prices are very competive.
There were a lot of campervans, (two ring hobs, tiny fridge & a gussunder) but the prices made my ears bleed!  
Yes, I know this is nonsense, coming from a Smart owner who couldn't afford the wheel trims! :roll: :lol: But I loved it! 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: NEC Show*



smick said:


> There are certainly enough vans to look at, but I think my comment from the York Show still stands, that there seem to be endless Eurolounges - in varying shades it has to be said, and even in just about every A class - but there aren't a lot of new ideas


Funny thing about layouts. Before we went we preferred our 2 years or so old van layout to the changes since it was built - and we still prefer it against the latest changes. Some parts of them are OK but overall a backward step - only our opinion of course 



smick said:


> even the occasional salesman who smiled. But it might only have been wind


Got to distinguish between the big company stands and the smaller ones though haven't you - we found quite a few of the latter with real smiles 

Graham


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*NEC Show*

Just finished sorting my Leaflets into keep them in case and recycle.
Fortunately I don't have to consider a good 75% of the Vans because they won't fit on the drive or they have fixed beds and don't take grandchildren.
Then as you go arround the stands you start to think I am sure we have seen this one before. This being the result of a certain ammount of badge marketing. Ie Autosleeper & Swift plus others I am sure. 
We enjoyed the day thought it a better show than the February one went with the purpose of seriously considering a new Van and came home unconvinced, undecided and with sore feet.
Can't wait till the next one.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: NEC Show*



pneumatician said:


> Then as you go arround the stands you start to think I am sure we have seen this one before.


At the moment, I'm like this. The number of Pollensa-alikes I see is huge, with rear kitchen, corner bath, and sofa / dinette.

Are there any really unique layouts out there? I know they all have to have a bathroom of some sort, a kitchen, somewhere to sit and somewhere to sleep. And four wheels. Maybe six. The best thing I've seen recently is a sort of fixed double/single, which is a huge fixed double apart from a little half section in the middle where the steps are - the Adria Izola A697SL is one that took my eye. How can anyone say "I've finally found the ideal layout for me"? At the moment, the Pollensa is the ideal layout, and I could probably choose from about thirty vans with that layout.

Anyway, perhaps my question will be answered this Sunday.

Gerald


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: NEC Show*



gerannpasa said:


> Are there any really unique layouts out there?


Some of them RVs have to be seen to be believed - more like fitted buses 

There is one unique biggie. Apparently it's a one-off made for a customer, cost about 250 Grand. Can't remember the stand but it's opposite the Motor Caravan Club.

Has a utility room complete with automatic washer at the back and everything is electronic. OK unless a fuse blows I suppose 

Think we'll stick to our Autoquest 

Have a good time on Sunday.

Graham


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> Just back from the show. Went with Limpy & the real boss Andrea. They are in love with the Frankia & really like the Pilotes.
> Huge show, loads to see and well worth the trip.
> Completely exhausted and don't think these are the legs I started out with :wink:
> Why are American RVs always "escorted tours only"?.... £60k and I'm not to be trusted in them, yet the same company as stuff at £128k that I can walk around in, sit on & touch stuff? :?
> ...


Great to hear you had a good time. I tried to find some decent pix of these marques but Spinney had no pictures, Frankia had boxes with red stars in. Apparently Frankia are from the same stable as Pilote. It doesn't hurt to dream Drums. I used to dream of owning a huge Swift Kontiki years ago and then suddenly I have a panel van. Just shows you never know what is around the next corner. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Graham,

Sounds like MCL Motorhomes:
http://www.mcl-motorhomes.com/index.php?navid=build7&link_used=image

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I was a little disappointed in the show. I also thought there was a lack of accessory stands, perhaps there are just too many shows these days and traders are opting out of the more expensive ones or was it because they were not collected into one area but scattered round the outsides. If you were like me and didn't visit the caravan hall you would miss quite a few.

Layouts were stale with not enough variety on display. There were far too many with fixed beds but I have to agree with Drummer about the Frankia. Superb and how I wish! I was disappointed with the Autotrail new range, they just didn't seem to have the edge for me like they used to and the quality and fittings seems to have taken a step backwards. Pound for pound there were better vans around.

Sad to say there was nothing I could buy so looks like unless I go for a custom build I will be keeping what I have and spending my money on something different  

peedee


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Accessory Stands*

Peedee, I think you must have missed the Accessory Hall !!
All of the usual I think Towsure etc

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Sounds like MCL Motorhomes:
> http://www.mcl-motorhomes.com/index.php?navid=build7&link_used=image


Yes Dave, that's the one.

Graham


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

peedee said:


> I also thought there was a lack of accessory stands, perhaps there are just too many shows these days and traders are opting out of the more expensive ones or was it because they were not collected into one area but scattered round the outsides.


Think you might be right on both counts.

The Accessory Hall plan on the show preview map distributed in magazines was twice as big as the plan in the Official Showguide - and it was the latter that was accurate. We noticed that about half of the available space was partitioned off and unused.

Graham


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

First show at the NEC we've attended. Phew! It's a long day isn't it. Not in the market to buy a new van yet (only bought our first in June) but just interested in what's about for when we hopefully trade up in a couple of years' time. Got an Adria Twin at the moment; we like the layout but would like something a bit more spacious. The ones that stood out for us (fixed bed, permanent dining/seating are were the Chausson range. Really good. The Dethleffs and Burstner were next best for us. Amazed how many were virtually useless due to tiny payloads.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Accessory Stands*



pneumatician said:


> Peedee, I think you must have missed the Accessory Hall !!
> All of the usual I think Towsure etc
> 
> Steve


Nope I didn't, bought some Fenwicks cleaner from Towsure. The only hall I did not visit was the caravan one. The number of holiday stands was also very much reduced.

peedee


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there is specific day parking for motorhomes. We have not been to a show at this venue before, so would expect normal vehicle segregated from motorhomes.

The wife is concerned that if there is mixed parking that we might get boxed in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

I checked before we went that MH parking was allowed.

On the day we found that parking was mixed but there were no problems - and I'm sure that was due in no small way to the expertise of the car park attendants.

On the whole MHs were parked with bays between them empty. As it happened we were one of the last vehicles into the car park to which we were directed but we parked easily enough with a 4x4 on our nearside and an empty bay on our offside.

Just follow the directions of the attendants and all should be OK.

Graham


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Thankyou Graham the wife can rest easy now.

What would be the earliest i can arrive to park. I take it the show opens at 10 am on saturday.

Thanks.

Dai


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Dai,

We got there at about 9:30 but there were plenty of people there before us. On Tuesday it was nice timing to amble to the shuttle bus stop and be in the foyer about 10 minutes before they opened (which is 10 am every day).

I expect it will be rather busier on Saturday so it may be as well to arrive a bit earlier - but I don't know when the earliest "allowed arrival" is.

When I checked on parking before we decided to go I sent an e-mail to <[email protected]> and had a very quick and helpful reply from a lady called Gemma Hogben (Tel:0121 7673697; Fax:0121 7673700).

Might be worth contacting her to ask about times.

Graham


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

A very big thankyou for the info Graham, will give her a call from work in the morning.

Plan to arrive about 8am and have breakfast before the mad rush.

Thanks again.

Dai


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

No problem.

Hope you enjoy yourselves.

Graham


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi anybody know anything about this:

Have you heard the very latest gossip on oversize vehicles - apparently DVLA visited the ongoing Caravan show at the NEC a couple of days ago - measured several of the RV's on the Travelworld stand, declared them to be oversize and illegal - and put big red notices on each of the vehicles telling the 'punters' not to buy them! 


Olley


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Bet they have put another sticker on top or a pot plant in front if this rumour is true.

Not a good thing to happen to any dealer is it?



We are going up on Saturday and staying at Clent Hills so that is an early start. Would like to arrive early to have a break in the carpark first. Big queues at the Feb show on weekends so be prepared.

Chris


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

*NEC First Timer*

Went on Saturday on spec and was very surprised how spacious the show was - we did get there at 10am and it was 'hotting up' by mid pm. Thought the accessory hall was a bit cramped and there was extra space that could have been used.

Food and drinks were reasonably priced but could have done without the Spanish Flameco dancer in one of the halls with the microphoned shoes on - what a row - spoiled a leisurely cup of coffee - but she tried hard !

Having just bought our first MH less than a month ago - we werent looking to buy and to be honest we felt after we came away that what we had (given our price range and front drive length constraint) we were well pleased with our choice.

Saw the new Starfire (2007) and to be honest was a bit disappointed with some of the changes they have made - only minor but didnt seem to add anything significant.

Have to say though, I would have struggled to decide which one to buy had we been looking and I am not sure I would have wanted to buy a MH at the show - not even for the free glass of champagne !

Some of the larger MH's are impressive - so they should be for the price but couldnt find one that brushed my teeth and cleaned my shoes for me - will keep searching.

Was interesting to see the 'tugger' and camping trailer sections - each to his own but the Penine and Conway wouldnt appeal to me - both looked as though one gust of wind would cause a collapse.

All in all, we enjoyed it and would go again.

Keith & Viv


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Disappointed with show*

WE thought the range of motorhomes,food and in particular accessories were way below what we saw at the York show, so were disappointed really.
The camping club park was on a car park sandwiched between the Airport railway station with very loud annoucements throught the night and the roar of aircraft taking off. Didn't actually bother us too much because of good soundproofing in the van!. Only saw too 2 that we would swap for our van...the new Bessacar 600 series and the red Adria low profile with garage. The new Adria van M SE wasn't special at all. things which we got as standard like the 5 year warranty were extras!
Barry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We were there saturday & sunday. I will be doing a report based on our search for a van to replace stella2, and hopefully will post it tomorrow in the news section. 
We were on the CC temp site on Saturday night, but didn't notice the station announcements; not sure what time the planes started taking off in the morning, but they certainy wake you up when you're not used to them! Somebody moaned about the generator going, but I think this only affected people who were near it! :roll: 
The directions to the campsite were abysmal; if you were heading to the NEC from the M42, there were no signs to the "west car park"; we went in to the main area, and drove up & down looking for it, asked some marshalls where it was, but they didn't know. We eventually headed to a barrier gate and the guy said that the west car park is over the other side of the railway - you have to go out & in again that side, but when we got over there, no signs! Viv said "there's lots of motorhomes & caravans over there", but we had to go up the road for 1/2 mile & back again to find the entrance next to the Station entrance. 
The site seemed to be about half full, even though it was supposed to be fully booked for the saturday night; the wardens said that 12 people who had booked hadn't turned up. And why tell people not to arrive until after 2pm when the wardens are expecting people in the morning. One of them said to me on Sunday morning that they were waiting around for pepole to arrive because they had gone in to the main car parks for the show & then came over after the day at the show. Seems that the CC were applying normal site rules while the wardens were happy to allow peaple on in the morning.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I hate excessive campsite rules. You would swear we are kids at school the way they make some of them up.

Obviously cc did not do as good a job as [email protected] club then in organising the camping. They also charge more. 


Were the toilets opened for £20 a night? Was the entertainment worth the extra charge?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Loos were open, gents was flooded on sat morning, didn't bother after that. Enteratinment was a ok-ish. Same guy doing the Mc'ing that did Newbury - relic from the 70's - mullet hair and dodgy blue suit.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just to confirm, there were red and green stickers on all vans. The reason they were red was because they were not uk suitable because they were quickly imported to show the new models and were not the uk model. It did not say anything about not being allowed on the road but more about UK specs and LHD.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

The'' Red and Green'' stickers. I thought were to tell you if it was manufactured in UK or not.

Roy


----------

